# Crusty eye



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm totally new to goats and have totally fallen in love  . My recent addition to the family is a 10 week nigerian dwarf wether and has developed a crusty eye since purchased 5 days ago . I assume he has a cold, what would u recommend giving him? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, just wipe his eye with a soft cloth made wet with warm water, it should clear up within a day or 2, if it doesn't however you can still wipe it but apply an antibiotic ointment 2x a day til it clears.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My doe gets allergies around this time of year. Her eyes will get crusty and her nose will run. She clears up after the season has passed.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

What antibiotic ointment should I use if i have to? My husband just thinks I'm a worry wart, lol thanks again for the info


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have Terramycin opthalmic ointment, great..use that. If you don't then a triple antibiotic ointment from the dollar store works just as well.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh and I just noticed he is holding his tail down too  is that ok ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kathy81 said:


> Oh and I just noticed he is holding his tail down too  is that ok ?


 Sometimes it is normal, get a temp to make sure though. If he is acting normal and eating , he is Ok. If he is lethargic or hunched that isn't good.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no ... Now they all have crusty eye boogers . He seems to be eating fine ( he likes blackberry leaves)


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I've used Vetericyn Eye Wash before on my goats. It is $21. per large bottle though but it has a sprayer to squirt into eyes. One had a foxtail in the lid. I got it out and used the eye wash followed by an antibiotic ointment. The Terramycin is available at ranch supplies and is used for cat's and dogs' eyes. It works well & I think will control most eye infections (I hope) - plus it is a safe ointment for eyes... put a glob on a Qtip and put into each eye twice a day for first three days and then once a day for about week. 
If it isnt a bad infection the vetericyn is the easiest for me to use.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so happy I found a place I can ask questions about my babies I only intended having 6 but ended up with 2 rescues  ( I'm a softy) and I just seem to worry if something doesn't look right to a newb goat momma. So I just wanted to say THANK YOU! For all your wise remedies.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

liz said:


> If you have Terramycin opthalmic ointment, great..use that. If you don't then a triple antibiotic ointment from the dollar store works just as well.


 Just regular triple antibiotic ointment not specific to the eyes?


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a quick update : all the boogers are gone


----------



## 5shkealemga (May 22, 2016)

I have one goat out of three that has severe diarrhea, crusty eyes and a runny nose. We have not changed his feed. We have been given them medicated feed and they have all been wormed! We have had these goats for only a month and a half. What worries us is that we bought two goats several months ago with the same symtoms and both died. We got these three we have now from a different place. All seemed fine when we got them and like I mentioned only one has the symptoms now. The other two appear healthy and are gaining weight since they have been here. The one sick goat seems lethargic as well What to do? Will appreciate any advice...


----------



## Deborahrae1213 (Jun 5, 2021)

Kathy81 said:


> Just a quick update : all the boogers are gone


What did you end up using?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

This is an old thread. 
Welcome @Deborahrae1213 ! If you don’t get an answer to your question, you can always make a thread yourself!


----------

